# Parking in disabled spaces - bad / 4x4 drivers



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

My sons nursery has a car park with two bigger spaces clearly marked for the disabled (there are a couple of disabled children at the nursery) and next to the main door of the building.

Over recent months two parents, one with a Discovery, another with an X5 seem incapable of parking anywhere else but in these spaces and still are incapable of parking within the lines.

This morning I had to say something to the female driver of the X5 - I was very polite and simply asked her why she always parked in the spaces reserved for the disabled.

Her response "Its too big to park in a normal space and its more convenient as its nearer the door"

I suggested to her that if she is incapable of parking her car then she should perhaps consider driving something smaller rather than parking in spaces reserved for the disabled - I received the customary "***k off, its got nothing to do with you"

Is it just me that gets irritated by such inconsiderate behaviour?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

It annoys me yes, but I do understand that the majority of parking spaces are simply too small for large vehicles, and to avoid the customary 'car park rash', people will park in them.

I don't do it myself, as I tend to have my son with me and end up in the Parent & Child spaces in Tesco


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

No. Parking in disabled spaces is out of order IMO.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

And then a disabled person comes along(usually in a large vehicle), then has to park in a normal space and struggle more than usual, because some incosiderate/incapable tart parks in a disabled space.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Strothow said:


> No. Parking in disabled spaces is out of order IMO.


Here is one I was asked once......AND I QUOTE:



> If all the regular spaces are taken in a car park, a disabled person has choice of the disabled spaces, yet we don't.
> 
> Now if all the disabled spaces are taken, they can freely use the remaining spaces. If all said spaces are then full, and a disabled space becomes free, the able bodied cannot park in it, even though a disabled driver has parked in a regular space........
> 
> Where is the fairness?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Cretins.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

You`re not alone mate, we often get into arguements over mindless people that think they have the right to park anywhere. We often get boxed in despite having a sign on the back regarding needing access, wheelchair user, it`s usually people that allegedely don`t speak English and thought they could park there..Britain is losing mate


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It isn't aroblem reserved to disabled spaces, nor is it reserved to 4x4 drivers. It is plain old ignorance and the country is riddled with it like a cancer. The fact that silly b1tches in cars way to big for them and their minor perpetuate a stigma is their issue. I took a picture a few years a go of a navara type car parked ACCROSS 2 disabled bays, yes that's across them, so of course requiring a third to be able to exit them. He was sat in it eating his kfc, wound his window down and asked WTF I was doing, I simply replied "wondering just how retarded you must be"


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

nick.s said:


> Here is one I was asked once.
> 
> If all the regular spaces are taken in a car park, a disabled person has choice of the disabled spaces, yet we don't.
> 
> ...


You ever tried walking with no legs?. didn`t think so.soi please tell me where is the fairness in that, your point is a totally dumb remark


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> You ever tried walking with no legs?. didn`t think so.soi please tell me where is the fairness in that, your point is a totally dumb remark


Geoff, as I pointed out, it was something I was asked, I quoted it, not speaking from myself:thumb:

I have been in the position of not being able to walk for several months, so have been in the position, yes.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

So its perfectly ok for a woman to park a car that she can't park in a normal space (nothing to do with the space size - 100% down to her lack of ability) in a disabled space and for one of the disabled childrens parents to park elsewhere in the car park as a result 

I'm sure said disabled childrens parents would love NOT to have to make use of the disabled parking spaces

I have had to wait at busy times to park in a normal space whereas other parents just drive past me and park in the disabled spaces


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

nick.s said:


> Where is the fairness?


I'd say the fairness is your not disabled...


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

andy665 said:


> NickS - so its perfectly ok for a woman to park a car that she can't park in a normal space (nothing to do with the space size - 100% down to her lack of ability) in a disabled space and for one of the disabled childrens parents to park elsewhere in the car park as a result
> 
> I'm sure said disabled childrens parents would love NOT to have to make use of the disabled parking spaces


No, I didn't say it's ok, rather that I understand why people park in the larger spaces to avoid 'car park rash'. People like yourself and me, normally take spaces further away from the masses


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Strothow said:


> I'd say the fairness is your not disabled...


Again, I was quoting....I shall edit my post to make it _*100% clear*_.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Clamping her vehicle would be a good idea, but i think that's illegal now isn't it?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218753


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

I am not one to usually comment in threads, I prefer to read the detailing writeups, but this is such an emotive subject for me, I have to....

NOTHING annoys me more, my wife is disabled and as such we have two adapted cars (hers and mine have hand controls fitted), I would rather walk to the far side of a carpark to ensure that the space for a disabled driver remains free for them at all times (and my car remains safe and dent free) - my wife has a blue badge and uses a scooter or a wheelchair to get about (she has secondary progressive Multiple Sclerosis), I have had this "discussion" many times with people illegally parked only to be told to "**** off and mind my own business", my wife says "Have my space, BUT take my illness too"... IMO, ANYONE caught abusing the spaces for disabled people to park should be fined/punished..... Can't park it, don't drive it..... 

Back to the shadows now, sorry for the interruption.....


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

My local tesco has two whole rows of parking spaces for special people. That's about 20% of the entire car park. Its just plain stupid. I can understand a few spaces for them, but its just crazy making everyone else queue for spaces when there are loads of empty disabled spaces. I mean if they are really that disabled why don't they get their groceries delivered and save them selves the trip.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry Nick...misread it......it`s just a very sore subject at the moment, I have 2 children that suffer with Hyper Mobility Syndrome, boy 12 girl 6, the bot also has autism, ADHD and global development delay and we get this all the time and it really does rattle my cage, my daughter of 6 was lucky (for want of a better word) and her HMS was picked very quickly, sadly this wasn`t the case for Liam, every bloody "specialist" we saw told us there is nothing wrong with him, it was an audioligist that actually noticed it, very pleasent and understanding lady who helped us (and became a friend), unfortunately by the time he was diagnosed, age 5 years 9 moths, the damage had been done, he now wears wedges but sadly eventually he will suffer with hip trouble which probably will turn into spine damage, hence the wheelchair.as I said I totally read it wrong so please forgive me


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

From March this year it is illegal to park in disabled bays, at least it is in Scotland, without showing a blue badge. Complain to the nursery first, as they have a duty of care towards any disabled patrons.



andy665 said:


> and its more convenient as its nearer the door


See this is the problem with people these days, their lazy!!!! People wont walk 20 yards


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

And another thing that annoys me... in my local high street there about 10 disabled bays, and one small bay for motorcycles. At least half of the times I ride into town, i am unable to park in the motorcycle bay because somebody with a blue badge has taken the space. They always display the blue badge as if that suddenly turn them into a motorcycle. Grrr!


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

HalfordsShopper said:


> My local tesco has two whole rows of parking spaces for special people. That's about 20% of the entire car park. Its just plain stupid. I can understand a few spaces for them, but its just crazy making everyone else queue for spaces when there are loads of empty disabled spaces. I mean if they are really that disabled why don't they get their groceries delivered and save them selves the trip.


It`s not always the drivers that are disabled mate, 20% sounds a little extreme BUT did you know that 1 in 5 have a family memeber that is disabled, most places I have been to have about 2 - 4 places which, you`ll agree is not enough. We went out last week to Woburn Safari....after the drive through we were pretty stuffed as no pushchairs etc past this point...so disabled should have stuff delivered, why not able bodied?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nick.S - apologies, I mis-interpreted what you wrote


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I fear this just got ugly


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

HalfordsShopper said:


> My local tesco has two whole rows of parking spaces for special people. That's about 20% of the entire car park. Its just plain stupid. I can understand a few spaces for them, but its just crazy making everyone else queue for spaces when there are loads of empty disabled spaces. I mean if they are really that disabled why don't they get their groceries delivered and save them selves the trip.


Ever thought they might not wanna sit in the house all day, I'm sorry but its attitudes like that which make me realise just how bad this country is. They are disabled and deserve the spaces. If I have to wait 10 mins for a space to open up then fine (ive never been in this situation and doubt many people have) I CAN walk perfectly fine and can get out of a car with another parked next to me, some people cant, so why should I take the space they need?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The punishments for parking in disabled bays should be HUGE IMO. Too many people get away with it over and over, especially on my high street. I often use my girlfriend's blue badge to pick her up from somewhere as she has real trouble with her legs, but if I see someone needing the space more than me I will happily give it up. Her mum has MS and is completely paralysed from the neck down, and the amount of people who refuse to open their eyes and realise that these people NEED the spaces is ridiculous. They need a bloody good slap.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

I`m also a blue badge holder for myself but never really use the DBs as i feel I`m more able bodied than most. It wouldn`t get ugly if people realised that the majority of disabled people, believe it or not, don`t actually like being disabled but apparently we should all be totally housebound and use the internet to go shopping and have no kind of social life......total hogwash...


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't even park in parent and child spaces anymore - I know how awkward it can be getting babies / toddles in / out of cars - Noah is now nearly 4 so we just park in normal spaces and leave the spaces for people who need the extra space more than we do


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

andy665 said:


> I don't even park in parent and child spaces anymore - I know how awkward it can be getting babies / toddles in / out of cars - Noah is now nearly 4 so we just park in normal spaces and leave the spaces for people who need the extra space more than we do


It's funny, we used to be a nation of people like us, now, I don't know it seems we just don't have the time. People sell their souls and give up their morals just to save a few minutes, it kind of leaves a bitter taste in my mouth this country now


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

stangalang said:


> It's funny, we used to be a nation of people like us, now, I don't know it seems we just don't have the time. People sell their souls and give up their morals just to save a few minutes, it kind of leaves a bitter taste in my mouth this country now


I'm 22 and would never consider parking in a disabled bay, unless I have my nan with me who is a blue badge holder as she really struggles to walk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Perhaps we should set ourselves up as a political party - a party that talks common sense - we'd sweep all before us


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't think it's an age thing. I'm 32 and am very morally strong if that's even a term. I live by what I believe in, and that doesn't always work out in my favour but if it's the right thing o do it gets done. There is ignorance everywhere, hell there are many ignorant blue badge holders out there, it takes all sorts. Just do our best by he people around us is all we can do


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

This is one thing that get's my goat and it happened at Morrisons in Stockport the other day.

Woman pulls into Disabled spot, sticks blue badge on dashboard then runs into the shop in heels, buys some **** and runs back out.

I took her badge number and reported her to the council for suspected badge abuse, Stockport Council actively clamp down on badge abuse and fine up to £2k as well.

My Dad has a SUV as he cannot really get into a normal car easily, thats why you see a lot of SUV's in disabled spots. I take him shopping every week and drop him off outside and I park in a normal spot as I don't believe in taking up a disabled space as I don't need one.

I would rather park at the far end out of everyones way.

Also, as my son is now 5 and can fasten his own car seat I do not park in Mother and baby spots either.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

There are even disabled bays at my local golf club. I know a couple of guys that park in them, display a blue badge and then play 18 holes of golf. It just seems to me that there are way too many disabled bays and that alot of the people with a badge don't really need them. If they only gave a badge to people with a genuine need then they would need less spaces and people would respect them more.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I am a disabled badge holder, however whether I park in a disabled parking bay depends on how I am on any given day. Some days my mobility is pretty much as normal and I'll park in a normal space - sometimes it's pretty poor and the nearer I can get to wherever i'm going the better, then I use a disabled bay.

IMO there are a huge number of people with "Blue Badges" who really don't need them and abuse the privilege. What is even worse is those who abuse Blue Badges belonging to others, or even use stolen/fake badges. Let's face it, anyone with a scanner and colour printer can reproduce a Blue Badge all but the chip, and when are they ever checked?

I have reported numerous people for what I see as abuse of disabled bays/badges and won't hesitate to continue doing so - it's ignorant and plain selfish at best and also fraudulent in some cases.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

HalfordsShopper said:


> There are even disabled bays at my local golf club. I know a couple of guys that park in them, display a blue badge and then play 18 holes of golf. It just seems to me that there are way too many disabled bays and that alot of the people with a badge don't really need them. If they only gave a badge to people with a genuine need then they would need less spaces and people would respect them more.


well there is good news although tough for many. My inlaws are both seriously disabled and are both blue badge holders. Yesterday they had to make a twenty mile journey to appear in front of a tribunal to prove their need for the badges, once done they had to hand their badges in which will take a month to renew, so an expensive trip for them and also the inconvenience of being without a badge for a month. At least now authorities are recognizing the fact badges are being handed out to people wh aren't entitled to them.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

This thread just reminded me; a guy I work with recently got clamped and got a huge fine for parking in a disabled bay at a local shopping center, when there were hundreds of empty 'normal' spaces about 12 ft from the disabled ones.

I had to laugh, he had it coming. More places should be like that, I know that this shopping center actively clamps at all times for wrongly parking in disabled spaces. :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

HalfordsShopper said:


> My local tesco has two whole rows of parking spaces for special people. That's about 20% of the entire car park. Its just plain stupid. I can understand a few spaces for them, but its just crazy making everyone else queue for spaces when there are loads of empty disabled spaces.* I mean if they are really that disabled why don't they get their groceries delivered and save them selves the trip.*


simple mate ,Wait til you've spent a week, a month, 2 months or what ever looking at 4 walls. Then come out with the same ****


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I was in a large out of town shopping centre with my very pysically disabled cousin a couple of years ago. Getting him into and out of his wheelchair and into the car takes a huge physical effort from both the carer and him. We parked in an end disabled parking bay.

When returned to the car a BMW had parked half on the kerb and half on the cross hatching for the edge of the disabled bay. I offered my cousin that I would reverse the car out first and get him in. In his absolute anger anf frustration (I did not condone the next action) he proceeded to push his chair between the two cars gouging a full three panel dent/scratch into every panel of the BMW.

Not right by any means I know but sheer frustration.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Im having a long running battle with a silly tart in the works car park at the moment, you know the type, manager, mutton dressed as lamb, wishes she was a footballers wife in her little mini cooper S.

We have 2 disabled bays. she insists on using one of them as she cant be arsed to walk to far, when confronted she doesnt have a reason other than:

"see any cripples? no didnt think so"

Which instantly makes me furious. for the past 2 weeks she has been parking in the bay. for the last week I have been blocking her in (without obstructing the other bay) and she is starting to get the message.

She came to my office and ranted about being blocked in and being late for some non important meeting and how Im ignorant for causing her the inconvenience lol

Yesterday she said if i blocked her again she would hit my car.

My reply:

Go for it love, its worth sod all. 

She wasnt happy, still today is another day, and roll on 9:45 she will probably do the same again and so will I until she gets the message.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

TubbyTwo said:


> Im having a long running battle with a silly tart in the works car park at the moment, you know the type, manager, mutton dressed as lamb, wishes she was a footballers wife in her little mini cooper S.
> 
> We have 2 disabled bays. she insists on using one of them as she cant be arsed to walk to far, when confronted she doesnt have a reason other than:
> 
> ...


Good effort!

if our baby is asleep I wait in the car with him in our car whilst the missus takes our 5 year old into asda with her, and I gradually get more annoyed with people using the parents bays.

I asked one woman if she had kids, she said she did at home!??????

I usually just get out of my car and say the following, "I hope you're going to either be VERY quick, or VERY slow, because I'm going to box you in and my missus takes an age to do our shopping"

I've not had anyone continue into the shop yet!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

HalfordsShopper said:


> My local tesco has two whole rows of parking spaces for special people. That's about 20% of the entire car park. Its just plain stupid. I can understand a few spaces for them, but its just crazy making everyone else queue for spaces when there are loads of empty disabled spaces. I mean if they are really that disabled why don't they get their groceries delivered and save them selves the trip.


That is without doubt one of the most stupid and ignorant posts I've yet seen on this forum. You ought to try being disabled before you insert your foot in your mouth like this.

Added to ignore list.


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

> illegally parked


The problem is - In private car parks (Tesco ect) It's certainly NOT illegal. 
It is a piece of land with multi coloured lines on, those lines mean nothing at all.

Legally speaking, yes, they can park there. 
Morally, of course not.

It's a shame this country harbors so much scum.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

These SUV drivers make me laugh. Especially 'School run mums'.

My Best mates wife insisted on having a Discovery when she fell pregnant as she has a 'bad back' and didn't want to lift the child in and out of a normal car to the pushchair. 

I pointed out that she will be lifting the kid UP three feet instead of across, she'll swerve to avoid a mouse and roll it and if you look in the mirrors, you can't really see anything less than 4.5 feet tall. Which is almost every child under 10. Great thing to have around a school that.

It's ludicrous to argue that it is any more than a status symbol. A mid-sized SUV can help an adult get in and out. 

The Disco lasted 3 months btw. She then got a Saab 9-5. Couldn't park that either, she now has a Fiat Panda.

At least she had the sense to realise her mistake i suppose.

Is it any wonder that people who compromise their car choices to such an extent for the sake of fashion also compromise their morals through laziness?

They are also the sort to insist that driving in heels is acceptable.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I know a lass that used to borrow her Dad's blue badge so she could use the disabled bays when she was shopping 

This is on the gov.uk site so probably not a lot that can be done.


> Off-street car parks
> The Blue Badge Scheme does not apply to off-street car parks, for example supermarket car parks. However, off-street car parks may provide bays for Blue Badge holders. Please check with notices before parking.
> Apart from local council car parks, most are likely to be privately owned and managed by the individual business.
> In the case of local council off-street car parks, it is normally an offence to park in a disabled persons' parking bay without displaying a valid Blue Badge. Drivers who misuse such spaces may also have to pay a penalty charge.
> ...


Sorry didn't see this


Morph said:


> The problem is - In private car parks (Tesco ect) It's certainly NOT illegal.
> It is a piece of land with multi coloured lines on, those lines mean nothing at all.
> 
> Legally speaking, yes, they can park there.
> ...


before I posted.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Just my 2p worth........

My mum has a blue badge as she has MS, but she only uses it when she really needs to as she can still walk, so is of the opinion that if she can walk round a supermarket/shopping centre what difference with the extra 100m to her parking space make

The only time I have ever parked in a disabled space without a badge was with my ex, who had a broken leg so in pot and on crutches

I cannot stand the people that think just because they have bought a big car they cannot drive they have more right than somoen who needs the space


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

What got my goat is the disabled driver who parked in the Parent and Kids bay, when the 20 disabled bays are taken and she came round the system in the wrong direction and jumped in to the space (1 of 5 kids spaces) i was about to pull into with my two kids she then got out and walked normally over to the supermarket, though she had a stick in her hand....

Now the thing than made it worse was she didn't need to use the kids place, there was no extra wide door opening when she go out and there was normal parking spaces available even closer to the door than the kids one she pushed her way into. 

She saw me in the supermarket and tried to explain her reasoning that the disabled bays were full, i explained that she had caused me to have to drive off to find a normal space (after a short wait to see if any other parent spaces were going to come available) with enough space to get my kids out safely, and have to walk 2 young kids across a busy car park to find a trolly to put the youngest in

I also bumped in to the store manager whilst there a few weeks later and asked him why there are 20 disabled spaces and only a hand fully a kids spaces, he said there was more disabled shoppers that visit, but could not answer when i said a majority of the time the disabled spaces are vacant, but the kids spaces are nearly always full, to me that shows they need more kids places

So, If there are no disabled spaces available, then WAIT if you need one, just like you or I would have to do if there was no normal spaces available or kids places

Don't get me started on people with no kids parking in the kids bays


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

I live near a primary school (bit short sighted considering I dont have children) but the local head-master had enough of the big cars blocking various spaces including parking on the zigzag lines outside the school and he went out to talk to all the mothers asking them to be sensible about the parking and they all said f$£% off to him saying its got nothing to do with him as its outside the school(nice!). He then decided to call the police and they hang around the monitoring the area, not very satisfactory as they cant be there everyday.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I find that if you do your shopping after 9pm on a weekday, all these problems are avoided.

Even when we have kids, I'll be taking a list and doing it on my own. There is no way i am going anywhere near a supermarket on a weekend. Can't think of a worse way to waste my time.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I always put my car in the Parent & Child bays as there bigger and i dont want my car scratched by idiots (Mondeo ST220). I do have a child but i dont see why you should get preferential treatment because you decided to have a family. I use these weather im with my boy or not but i do not use disabled bays. At my local Tescos the Parent bays are closer to the enterance than the disabled which to me is a mistery.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> I always put my car in the Parent & Child bays as there bigger and i dont want my car scratched by idiots (Mondeo ST220). I do have a child but i dont see why you should get preferential treatment because you decided to have a family. I use these weather im with my boy or not but i do not use disabled bays. At my local Tescos the Parent bays are closer to the enterance than the disabled which to me is a mistery.


Not the most intelligent post I've read lately. By your implication, idiots drive Mondeo ST220s.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

I prefer the idea of parent and child spaces over not having them. Not having kids and liking not having dints in my doors I hate parking next to cars with kids.

Either the parent opens their door into your car because they have their hands full, or need the space to get the sprog in, or the kid just flings the door open if at the age where they open it themself. Also the trolley/pram/handbag hits your car.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Not the most intelligent post I've read lately. By your implication, idiots drive Mondeo ST220s.


No but an honest one eh. Not sure if its factual about the ST220 mind.
Its funny that everyone never admits to this yet i see it every time i park.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Some bays can be so small you can not safely open the door and this causes a problem when your on your own, it's not as if you will be safe saying to a 2 year old just stand there whilst I squeeze your brother through this door too, she'll be running off straight away


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I never park in disabled spaces. nor do i park in mother and child spaces when im not with my nipper...

Im the person thats in the far corner of the empty area with a maoning wife behind asking what was wrong with the 300 spaces closer.... 

I hate parking our cars anyway nowadays.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

Disabled spaces are a real no no unless your disabled, now parent & child spaces, when I'm with my 2 kids it annoys me to see people parking in them when they don't have kids, I argued with a woman once after she parked in one (4x4 lol) it ended in f'ing & blinding but it was clearly as she couldn't park what was quite funny was someone had not to far away managed to park one of those big Toyota warrior things in a standard space no issues, when I'm without kids I never park in them! 

Part of your driving test should be parking a 4x4 land rover etc in a car parking space at a supermarket


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

I've said it before but they need;

'I'm a bloke, I know what I want, where it is, where my wallet is and when I come out I'd like my car to be in the same shape as when I left it' bays.

I'd even pay to park in one of those bays and I'm a Yorkshireman!


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> I always put my car in the Parent & Child bays as there bigger and i dont want my car scratched by idiots (Mondeo ST220). I do have a child but i dont see why you should get preferential treatment because you decided to have a family.


I dont think thats the point of the Parent & Child bays, if it was it would say "Parent & Child and cars that dont want to be scratched":wall:


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> I always put my car in the Parent & Child bays as there bigger and i dont want my car scratched by idiots (Mondeo ST220). I do have a child but i dont see why you should get preferential treatment because you decided to have a family. I use these weather im with my boy or not but i do not use disabled bays. At my local Tescos the Parent bays are closer to the enterance than the disabled which to me is a mistery.


do you also park it in my street for about a week at a time?

someone parks one of those mondeo contraptions in my street for a week at a time and it's not one of the residents


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

A while back I came across a young couple in a 3-series BMW (not having a pop at BM owners BTW). They pulled up in the closest disabled space outside a Pets At Home store. No blue badge on display of course. The guy has to wait a couple of minutes while the woman has the sun visor down to put on her lippy. They get out the car, both perfectly able bodied, and wander into the shop. I was close behind them. As the store has large, sliding automatic doors, I said to the guy as I walked past them "I'm sure if you asked the shop manager nicely, he'd let you bring the car inside." My subtle sarcasm must have been lost on him as he just kind of gawped at me with a stupid "duh" look on his face.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

bero1306 - ever considered parking further from the entrance in a normal bay?

My local Tesco is ALWAYS busy but equally there are ALWAYS plenty of normal spaces available further away from the entrance

My E36 is my pride and joy but i would NEVER park in a disabled / parent and child space because of the car I drive


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Parent and child bays and a self righteous woman caused me a lot of embarrassment a while a go. We all been shopping the wife 2 kids and me . We'd done our bits and pieces and were on way back to the car when we met my parents, who like all Grandparents borrowed the kids for 10 mins for a quick spoiling session in the shops. As we started to put the shopping in to the car there was a sound of a car stopping quickly and an angry female voice. Along the lines of this, '' where are your children, you shouldn't be using these bays you should be ashamed of your selfs.'' By this time quite a few people had gathered to see what all the fuss was about . No amount of trying to explain the situation to her worked she became more worked up more people stopped to listen and they began to taker her side . Just as my parents returned the kids who oblivious to it all climbed in to their seats ._You could have heard a pin drop_ Woman screeched off ,the mouthy people in the little crowed went away red faced and my wife and i laughed our collective behinds off . May be 12months later the same woman's child joined the nursery that's attached to the school where my wife worked at the time. My wife wished her good morning the woman mumbled good morning back and red faced trotted off to her car. All true i swear it


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

S63 said:


> well there is good news although tough for many. My inlaws are both seriously disabled and are both blue badge holders. Yesterday they had to make a twenty mile journey to appear in front of a tribunal to prove their need for the badges, once done they had to hand their badges in which will take a month to renew, so an expensive trip for them and also the inconvenience of being without a badge for a month. At least now authorities are recognizing the fact badges are being handed out to people wh aren't entitled to them.


i missed this at first.What were the circumstances leading up to the tribunal. 
Surely if they are seriously disabled you wouldn't need to be an _accountant_ to work it out.


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

In my local supermarkets, it seems that parking in disabled spaces is self-policed. People seem to accept that it is morally wrong - "you want my space, have my disability too". 

What isn't accepted is that parking in mother and baby spaces is also unacceptable. 

This really p#sses me off when I see f#cking illiterate scum in there scum mobiles and no junior/toddler scum in sight parking in M&B spaces so they don't need to over exert that fat f#cking arses when collecting their smartprice ready meals and 200 lambert & butler!

This seems to be worse in Morrisons and Tescos, but maybe because they attract a higher caliber of vermin in search of cheap food, ****, booze etc.

The supermarkets should empower the trolley collectors to ticket offenders, who is turn should be publicly flogged in the fruit & veg aisle for their misdemeanors.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

zippo said:


> i missed this at first.What were the circumstances leading up to the tribunal.
> Surely if they are seriously disabled you wouldn't need to be an _accountant_ to work it out.


Dunno, just routine, not as if they were suspected of being frauds, guess it's a new policy, maybe set by their Canterbury council.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

HalfordsShopper said:


> My local tesco has two whole rows of parking spaces for special people. That's about 20% of the entire car park. Its just plain stupid. I can understand a few spaces for them, but its just crazy making everyone else queue for spaces when there are loads of empty disabled spaces. I mean if they are really that disabled why don't they get their groceries delivered and save them selves the trip.


Yes good idea, then they can stay indoors for 7 days a week instead of teh usual 6, thats really considerate of you, I must tell my wife that internet shopping has been invented where it gets delivered, and that she can now sit indoors all the time, my wife has diabetes and all associated complications, doesnt go out very often, sits in permanant pain, doesnt sleep, takes bucket loads of medication etc etc etc and the weekly shopping trip can be seen as a highlight of the week, now to take that away because 'us able bodied' people dont like the fact that 20% of teh car park is given up to people like my wife is just plain daft, its not all about spaces, there are reasons why these spaces are there, just have a think about what that space can actually represent.

Yes there are many people out there that abuse the blue badge system and dont actually need it (but thats a whole different debate) but there are also many people that DO need the badge and are genuine.


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

somebody told me the other day that the Q7 is the width of an average supermarket parking space!


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Legal minimum width is 2.4m so yes some cars are literally filling them, we struggle in the Disco and that is by no means a big car these days & yes I'll be in the space furthest from the entrance.
My grandad is a blue badge holder and really struggles to walk, he often finds it easier to get a cab to the shops than trying to find a space.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Reggie-Z4 said:


> In my local supermarkets, it seems that parking in disabled spaces is self-policed. People seem to accept that it is morally wrong - "you want my space, have my disability too".
> 
> What isn't accepted is that parking in mother and baby spaces is also unacceptable.
> 
> ...


_you feel very strongly about this topic then_


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

zippo said:


> _you feel very strongly about this topic then_


It does irk me slightly.....


----------



## stubie (May 1, 2010)

I have a blue badge (Im an amputee, half my left foot missing) . For about 12 months after my incident i didn't have a badge and struggled on !
I do use it and when i'm having a fairly good day with not much limping, i don't half get some snidey comments . usually off elderly people !! 
I suppose to them i look like an inconsiderate t##t as i'm 35 with a mkv golf R32 !


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay, i hear what everyone is saying. Disabled people could do with a break, and i don't begrudge them the use of over sized parking bays near to the entrance to shops etc. What I don't accept is that they have the right to not have to queue for a parking space like everybody else does. The proportion of disabled spaces at super markets is way larger than the proportion of the population that is disabled. If they want a disabled parking space fair enough, you can have one, but just accept that every now and then there may not be one available the second you get to the car park and you may have to wait a while. Everyone else has to put up with that, why should being disabled make any difference.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Okay, i hear what everyone is saying. Disabled people could do with a break, and i don't begrudge them the use of over sized parking bays near to the entrance to shops etc. What I don't accept is that they have the right to not have to queue for a parking space like everybody else does. The proportion of disabled spaces at super markets is way larger than the proportion of the population that is disabled. If they want a disabled parking space fair enough, you can have one, but just accept that every now and then there may not be one available the second you get to the car park and you may have to wait a while. Everyone else has to put up with that, why should being disabled make any difference.


Show me a supermarket where the disabled spaces amount to 20% of the entire car park like the BS you posted earlier. You just don't think before you type do you - perhaps if you were disabled and had to queue for disabled spaces as I often do (my wife and I both have blue badges), then you wouldn't post so much rubbish.

Has it ever occurred to you that the proportion of disabled spaces may possibly be laid down by local authority planning regulations or the like?

IMO there are not enough disabled parking bays in many places, and those that are there are quite often poorly sited. In my local Tesco store some of the disabled bays are further away than the parent & child bays.

Do us all a favour and engage brain before you add any more to this thread. If I sound angry it's because I am - bloody angry!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

nick.s said:


> Again, I was quoting....I shall edit my post to make it _*100% clear*_.


It's OK Nick, i understood what you posted, looks like others did not though:wall:

Kev


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Apparently if a disabled bay is marked in white it's an advisory bay and anyone can park in it.

The thing I find about disabled spaces is they never seem to be used nor do I ever see many disabled people about, it's surprising when you consider that there are something like well over 1million people of disability allowance that you would think there would be more obviously disabled people. My gran had a disabled badge, she was 95 and unable to walk any distance.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Not the most intelligent post I've read lately. By your implication, idiots drive Mondeo ST220s.


Agree with you on this,, another person who does what is morally wrong.:wall:

Kev


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


> The thing I find about disabled spaces is they never seem to be used nor do I ever see many disabled people about, it's surprising when you consider that there are something like well over 1million people of disability allowance that you would think there would be more obviously disabled people. My gran had a disabled badge, she was 95 and unable to walk any distance.


Not where I live - Unless we visit our local Asda or Tescos before 10am there are seldom disabled bays free, each store has only around 30 bays allocated to disabled users out of well over 500 parking spaces per store.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Not where I live - Unless we visit our local Asda or Tescos before 10am there are seldom disabled bays free, each store has only around 30 bays allocated to disabled users out of well over 500 parking spaces per store.


My local Asda store also has quite a few Disabled bays, most of them being used by Fat chavs or ethnic minorities that DO NOT have blue badges.
I have time and time again asked the store manager to get something done about it but i may as well talk to a brick wall. He's also ethnic so probably dont give a S**t anyway, more than like they are his relatives.:lol:
My mum eventually gave up shopping there as there was never any spaces for disabled parking ( she is paralysed after a bad car accident back in 1964)
now she shops locally but still gets problems with Chavs parking in the disabled bays.
Had an incident 5 years ago when a car with boy and girl (chavs in baseball caps, around 22-24) were parked in blue badge bay and refused to move when asked by an old boy who's wife wanted to park there (badge holder) she told them to F**K off , i was walking nearby and saw these old people all muttering about how loud mouthed they were.
Anyway, i asked what was going on and walked over to the car and asked the Girl to move....F**k off was the answer!!!
Red mist descends and off comes her windscreen wiper and was whacked across her windscreen a few times, closely followed by the aerial, she got the idea that i was not all there and moved off.
All the old people cheered me a I walked off
May have been a bit drastic but i do feel passionate about this subject and would do the same again if elderley were being treated like this.

Kev


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

zippo said:


> simple mate ,Wait til you've spent a week, a month, 2 months or what ever looking at 4 walls. Then come out with the same ****


The worse post in DW history, I could nearly get banned from DW, I wont put my thoughts into words.

That's at Halfordshopper.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've only once witnessed an incident like that when two Chavs in a transit van parked in a disabled slot outside the local Tesco store and went into the cafe. A guy fetched his Toyota Landcruiser and a towrope and pulled it out and over to the part of of the car-park which floods when there's heavy rain (it was raining heavily). Trust me, it was worth sitting in the car for 20 minutes to see them come back out and get their pansy Chav-trainers wet :lol:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Okay, i hear what everyone is saying. Disabled people could do with a break, and i don't begrudge them the use of over sized parking bays near to the entrance to shops etc. What I don't accept is that they have the right to not have to queue for a parking space like everybody else does. The proportion of disabled spaces at super markets is way larger than the proportion of the population that is disabled. If they want a disabled parking space fair enough, you can have one, but just accept that every now and then there may not be one available the second you get to the car park and you may have to wait a while. Everyone else has to put up with that, why should being disabled make any difference.


you don't understand because you have no idea what you are talking about. The only way that can happen is for you to be in need of a blue badge . You haven't understood anything that's been said. All you have done from what i can see is alienate a lot of decent people with your holy than thou remarks and attitude
I think that is about all i'll ever say to you


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

stubie said:


> I have a blue badge (Im an amputee, half my left foot missing) . For about 12 months after my incident i didn't have a badge and struggled on !
> I do use it and when i'm having a fairly good day with not much limping, i don't half get some snidey comments . usually off elderly people !!
> I suppose to them i look like an inconsiderate t##t as i'm 35 with a mkv golf R32 !


How do you get on with the clutch peddle or is it an auto. The only problem with good days Ive found is that you over do it and then spend the rest of the week or so paying for it:wall:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

DW58 said:


> Do us all a favour and engage brain before you add any more to this thread. If I sound angry it's because I am - bloody angry!


I understand, it must be hard for you to stop your emotions from getting in the way of clear rational thinking. :thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

HalfordsShopper said:


> I understand, it must be hard for you to stop your emotions from getting in the way of clear rational thinking. :thumb:


I think its the idiotic and clearly uneducated remarks of a certain chavshopper that's upsetting him.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Agree with you on this,, another person who does what is morally wrong.:wall:
> 
> Kev


Haha, how can you get on a moral high horse when by your own admission you are a racist vandal?


spursfan said:


> ... He's also ethnic so probably dont give a S**t anyway, more than like they are his relatives.
> ....
> off comes her windscreen wiper and was whacked across her windscreen a few times, closely followed by the aerial, she got the idea that i was not all there and moved off.
> Kev


Racism isn't clever, not is vandalism. You should be in prison.


----------

